# Gamers in LA/ santa monica, CA



## Sodalis (May 17, 2002)

hey yall,

I am moving out to Alhambra, CA in a month and would like to start a game.  

I am looking for DND 3e players, but if you want the role of DM, i can give it up 

email me

kapaocynth@yahoo.com


----------



## Sodalis (May 24, 2002)

I received emails from :

neva_eva41
soukakos


I didnt see any info in the body of the email, but think it is for this game...

Please respond in post so that I can knwo for sure if you want to game...

thanks


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2002)

Is this game going to be played in Santa Monica, or Alhambra? The subject says SM, but you're moving to Alhambra, so I'm unsure. Anyway, if it's in SM, I'd be interested.


----------



## Sodalis (May 28, 2002)

*I decided not to start a game for now...*

Hi folks.  

I am sorry, but I decided not to strart a game until I get a little more settled in.  

I am graduating from college this june and thought i wanted to start a game, but then realised all the stuff that goes into one, and remembered that the place where I will be living at is not really permanent- this is kinda a transition period in my life-

and so i will wait until i get a place that is a little more permanent and a little more personal to start a game.  

sorry folks.

sod


----------

